# Reamping ideas



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

My gol today was to recycle old guitar tracks recorded direct from the guitar to the preamp on my old Fast Track recording interface. Now that I have a new sound card with 4 line in and 4 line out it should be an easy task right? 

Since I'm using line outs 1 & 2 for my monitor speakers I assigned line out 3 to the out of the track in question then connected a cable there going to my pedalboard. Next step was having a cable from the output of the pedalboard back to the line in1 in the sound card. I had already an empty track assigned to line in1 with record enabled so it should be a matter of hitting record and play the part right? 
Nope... only an effected and infinite loop similar to a delay of control. 

Since this is only my first reamping experience I'm going to ask before I fuse the sound card or something else. With only hear your experiences or thoughts (jokes are welcome too) about this I'll be more than happy. Thank you!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Are you sending line level signal directly into your pedals? Or do you have a DI or some kind re-amp box to knock it down to instrument level before hitting your pedals? Or are you sending line level to your effects, because they can handle it (eg Eventide effects)? 

Impedance plays a part in reamping. Typically you would be using a DI or reamping device as you record your dry signal into your DAW, as well as when you play it back into your effects/amp. This ensures all the devices see the kind of impedances they want to see. That being said, it should still work to some extent, but it will not sound as you probably intended - often thin and/or distorted, etc.


It sounds like you're describing feedback. Which would mean the signal coming back in is somehow joining the signal going out to the effects and coming back again. If this is the case, I assume it's happening in the software. Can you send a screenshot of your digital routing?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for the information, the advice and the offer to help troubleshoot my session. I will post the screenshot as soon as I make my second attempt (probably tomorrow) 

I was planning to buy a direct box but for for a completely different reason, to be able to record direct signal + pedalboard or amp. Now that I'm getting into this I will research on impedance and uses of direct boxes.

Anyways, since all I got was feedback I'm sure there's something that needs to be checked. It is a relieve to know that I didn't fry something. 

Thanks again!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Noise Supply, here a screen capture of my session, hope I did it right. I should add that in my OP I mentioned my line in 1 as my preferred input channel but the truth is that I'm using the line in 4 because the input labelled as 1 is the mic input. Interface is a Focusrite Scarlett 6i6.








Thanks!!!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Well I'm still not sure why you're getting feedback. Your Source is unmonitored going out output 3, and then comes back in and then is monitored. They don't share a path, and you're not monitoring the source AND return. 

My assumption is what's happening is not Feedback, but just TOO MUCH signal coming from the interface into your pedals - so that it's just max signal distorted signal. If you stop playback does the feedback sound go away, or do you have to take off input or record arm? If it stops with just hitting stop, then it's not feedback. If the sound only goes away after you take off input monitoring or record arm, whether it's playing or not - then it's feedback.

You're going to need to knock down that line signal coming out of output 3 to instrument level signal, if you can either on the interface or with another box.

Does your last FX pedal send out a line level signal? If not, you may want to try an input on your interface that does instrument level - otherwise you won't be getting useable signal coming back in either. Sometimes there is a switch to select between mic/line/instrument levels on certain inputs/outputs.

These signal level differences cause problems. All that being said, even if you work out the signal level issues, you still may not be satisfied with the results - because it wasn't recorded with a DI or re-amping device - this can cause dynamic and tone loss issues. But first things first, I think the signal level issue needs sorting out.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Noise Supply said:


> My assumption is what's happening is not Feedback, but just TOO MUCH signal coming from the interface into your pedals - so that it's just max signal distorted signal. If you stop playback does the feedback sound go away, or do you have to take off input or record arm? If it stops with just hitting stop, then it's not feedback. If the sound only goes away after you take off input monitoring or record arm, whether it's playing or not - then it's feedback.


Yes, its feedback, it won't stop unless I take off record arm. 



Noise Supply said:


> You're going to need to knock down that line signal coming out of output 3 to instrument level signal, if you can either on the interface or with another box.


I'll probably get an ART passive di box next time I go to L&M



Noise Supply said:


> Does your last FX pedal send out a line level signal? If not, you may want to try an input on your interface that does instrument level - otherwise you won't be getting useable signal coming back in either. Sometimes there is a switch to select between mic/line/instrument levels on certain inputs/outputs.


The signal coming out of my pedalboard matches exactly the line in level on my Scarlett, so far the guitar tracks recorded through it sound perfect so no problem there. 

I won't make another attempt until a have the di box but I'll post the results here. Thank you, if you have more questions or thoughts just shoot, I appreciate to have a large thread on this matter.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a focusrite saffire interface. With that you need to check your routing options with the mix control software provided with it. This is probably where your feedback loop is happening, but Im not sure if the Scarlett has the option. 

There are a few mix control tutorials on youtube that cover reamping.

Hope that helps.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

TheYanChamp said:


> I have a focusrite saffire interface. With that you need to check your routing options with the mix control software provided with it. This is probably where your feedback loop is happening, but Im not sure if the Scarlett has the option.
> 
> There are a few mix control tutorials on youtube that cover reamping.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I'm guilty of not doing my homework on the Scarlett MixControl, I suspected that but as I'm still illiterate on the matter couldn't figure it out. I'm my defence I can say that I'm still in the middle of a support case with Focusrite due to some incompatibilities with Protools when changing to a session with a different sample rate. I guess it's time for me to check those YT videos! Thank you very much TheYanChamp for chiming in!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Noise Supply said:


> Well I'm still not sure why you're getting feedback. Your Source is unmonitored going out output 3, and then comes back in and then is monitored. They don't share a path, and you're not monitoring the source AND return.
> 
> My assumption is what's happening is not Feedback, but just TOO MUCH signal coming from the interface into your pedals - so that it's just max signal distorted signal. If you stop playback does the feedback sound go away, or do you have to take off input or record arm? If it stops with just hitting stop, then it's not feedback. If the sound only goes away after you take off input monitoring or record arm, whether it's playing or not - then it's feedback.
> 
> ...


I just got this








Found not much on the Scarlett MixControl


----------

